# Pond plant help



## Repsolkid (12 Mar 2012)

Hi all, just joined. This looks to be a very good site.
I was hoping some experts could help me with a simple question regarding one of my pond marginals.

Last year I added a nearly nice aquatic plant to the edge of my pond. It was a Cotula coronopifolia (golden buttons), and it looked and grew amazingly well. So my question is, since we had a -17C in Cambridge, UK and alot of snow, the plant looks dead, and I was wondering whether I need to go out and buy another one, or will it grow again from its own dropped seeds?
It looks lifeless at the moment.

Thanks in advance for your help

Rep.


----------



## dw1305 (12 Mar 2012)

Hi all,
The plants aren't frost hardy and are dead, but it usually comes up from seed again. The seedlings are quite "bronzy" and succulent. It slowly dwindled around my pond, possibly because there wasn't any bare mud to colonise or possibly because it is fairly nutrient poor. It does well in very nutrient rich conditions, and is quite salt tolerant as well.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Mar 2012)

hey repsol, wecome. nice to see another cambridge member.


----------



## Repsolkid (13 Mar 2012)

hi
thanks for the replies and welcome.
I have since spoken to my local koi fishery, where I bought the original plants, and he said, if the yellow heads dropped off and fell into the main pot, then they should of reseeded themselves, and I would know by beginning of April. However if my koi had eaten the heads, then a new plant is needed.

This year, I will ensure I propogate the plant, and keep some in the greenhouse over winter. 

Cheers


----------

